# Windows 7 Freezes/Hangs On Startup



## JSliha (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm having a really troublesome problem with my computer.

Before you ask, yes I looked in the forums and all the other threads I found either were irrelevant or didn't help with my problem.

I have an HP desktop computer with Windows 7 Home Premium x64 bit. 

Earlier this morning I was on my computer, and it was working fine, without hiccup.

A few hours ago, I turned on my computer and it began to hang on startup. Once it hit the welcome screen with the small spinning circle, the small circle stopped spinning after a couple seconds, and would freeze right there. I then started the computer in safe mode, where it would appear to run fine. 

I ran CCleaner (because that worked for me a couple of times before), and cleaned up some stuff, and restarted again. That didn't help. Back to safe mode. In safe mode, I figured i would look for a solution to my problem, so I clicked the Google Chrome symbol in the taskbar. As soon as I clicked the symbol, the computer froze. I figured it was just something with my programs then. Back to safe mode. Now I open up System Recovery and restore my computer to yesterday. Yesterday, I tried installing Daemon Tools Lite, but that wouldn't work. I tried reinstalling it several times, thus installing the SPDT or something at least 7 times (restarting a lot). I also installed the NVidia PhysX engine and tried installing it yesterday. Anyway, I performed a system restore to a point before the PhysX installation and SPDT installs and whatnot. 

Now, when I start the computer normally, it hangs at the black screen right after the Windows Startup screen (The four colored dots spiraling together) but without the Welcome Screen showing. It then freezes with the mouse sitting there. I can move the mouse for a few seconds, but then the computer locks up and freezes. Back to safe mode. However, once my computer starts in safe mode, it also freezes with a black screen and a mouse. I can move the mouse in this mode without it freezing. However, that doesn't do me much good. 

What's the problem? What can I do? Please help and respond ASAP.

A few notes

- Using Ctrl-Alt-Del freezes the computer in normal mode and simply does not do anything in safe mode

- For some reason, pressing f11 repeatedly at the bootup screen has no effect on the computer.

- The computer is unplugged now, as I am left with no options.


----------

